# Hilfe für eine Bestellung



## Jackjackson (17 September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab demnächst vor für gewerbliche Zwecke eine SPS inkl. Zubehör zu bestellen, kenn mich aber relativ wenig damit aus, weil ich in meiner Laufbahn relativ wenig damit zu tun hatte!
Meine Frage wäre, was empfehlenswert wäre, wie hoch sich die Kosten beziehen, was ich bzgl OPC Server zu tun habe und welche Software sich anbietet!


Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 September 2008)

*nicht so einfach*

Geht los....

was willst du mit der Steuerung machen ?
bist du an einen Hersteller gebunden zB weil dein Programmierer nur xy kann?


da kommen bestimmt noch mehr Fragen.....


----------



## Jackjackson (17 September 2008)

Ich will die SPS mit einem Programm koppeln und emulieren, mal grob gesagt! 
Rein experimentell...


----------



## vierlagig (17 September 2008)

du hast jetzt die möglichkeit grob experimentell irgendwas zu bestellen

ODER

du beantwortest folgende fragen:



			
				Lilastern schrieb:
			
		

> was willst du mit der Steuerung machen ?
> bist du an einen Hersteller gebunden zB weil dein Programmierer nur xy kann?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 September 2008)

Schau mal hier.


Marktübersicht kleine und kompakte SPSen. Sind nur 265 verschiedene. Eine wird passen... rein experimentell 

http://www.sps-magazin.de/muesanz/index.php




PS.Ich glaube fast dieser Tread hat jetzt schon das Potential um nominiert zu werden.. VL du weißt schon........


----------



## vierlagig (17 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Marktübersicht kleine und kompakte SPSen. Sind nur 265 verschiedene. Eine wird passen... rein experimentell
> 
> http://www.sps-magazin.de/muesanz/index.php



woooah ... ungeahnte möglichkeiten, hab mich jetz grad mal durch die ersten 15 hersteller geklickt ... krass krass, sehr schön

PS: ich weiß schon


----------



## Jackjackson (17 September 2008)

Anscheinend war die Antwort zu ungenau 
Trotzdem danke


----------



## vierlagig (17 September 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> Anscheinend war die Antwort zu ungenau
> Trotzdem danke



zu ungenau? nö, ich glaub lilastern ist sich nur bißchen verarscht vorgekommen, wenn das hier so weiter geht, ich übrigens auch ...

brauchst du jetzt noch hilfe bei der auswahl oder willst du experimentell vorgehen?


----------



## Jackjackson (17 September 2008)

Ich wollte nur wissen, was man für SPSen empfehlen könnte, du Scherzkeks 

Dachte ich frag mal in einem Forum nach, was für SPSen, SOftware und Zubehör man empfehlen könnte,... 
Und wofür man den OPC braucht, welche sich eignet und wie man die anwendet... 
Wir wollen die SPS nur mit einer Simulation koppeln!
Einen Programmierer haben wir momentan noch nicht, sonst würd ich mich schon exakter ausdrücken


----------



## vierlagig (17 September 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur wissen, was man für SPSen empfehlen könnte, du Scherzkeks



ich frag mich grad, wer hier der scherzkeks ist ... :evil:

sicher kann man die eine oder andere SPS empfehlen, allerdings sollte man vor einer empfehlung ein paar fragen stellen dürfen um auch eine richtige empfehlung auszusprechen.

bsp: ich empfehle dir eine Siemens LOGO!, weil ich überzeugt davon bin, dass sie recht gut ist, man kleine applikationen schnell und einfach damit umsetzen kann ... du suchtest aber was anderes und stehst jetzt mit der logo! in der hand vor dem EBS-Kraftwerk und weißt nicht, wie du damit jetzt die 500 regelkreise realisieren kannst ...


----------



## Jackjackson (17 September 2008)

Sollte jetzt keine Beleidigung sein,....
Aber danke, ich schau mich mal um!


----------



## Sockenralf (17 September 2008)

Hallo,

mach das mal *ROFL*


PS:
die von 4L empfohlene Logo würd ich nicht nehmen. 

Wenn du eine echte "Männer-SPS" willst, sollte es schon eine 418er von Siemens sein.


Ansonsten wäre eine "etwas genauere" Beschreibung deiner Wünsche nicht schlecht:

Welche Regelung?
Wieviel E/A?
Schnittstellen?
PREIS????


MfG


----------



## MSB (17 September 2008)

@Sockenralf
Bis die 418er auf den Markt ist, tuts auch die 417


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 September 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mach das mal *ROFL*
> 
> ...


 
Wieso ???? Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen das man die Logo bis auf  4096 Eingänge aufbohren kann.... wenn das nicht reicht.......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> .......ich glaub lilastern ist sich nur bißchen verarscht vorgekommen......


 

Quatsch..... 
ICH wolte nur helfen, da ich mit den Angaben des Fragestellers nix aber auch gar nix anfangen konnte


----------



## vierlagig (17 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wieso ???? Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen das man die Logo bis auf  4096 Eingänge aufbohren kann.... wenn das nicht reicht.......



kaskadieren heißt das zauberwort


----------



## s.leuschke (17 September 2008)

Aber etwas hatte dieser Thread, ich hab ne gute Zeitschrift gefunden.
Danke dafür, gibts idesbezüglich noch weitere Zeitschriften ?

Grüsse Sven


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 September 2008)

s.leuschke schrieb:


> Aber etwas hatte dieser Thread, ich hab ne gute Zeitschrift gefunden.
> Danke dafür, gibts idesbezüglich noch weitere Zeitschriften ?



Hallo,

ähnliche Publikationen:

*Computer & Automation*

*A&D Newsletter*

*iee*

*elektroAutomation*

*Elektrotechnik*

*MSR-Magazin*

*etz*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 September 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> ... ich hab demnächst vor für gewerbliche Zwecke ...



Hallo,

die solltest Du mal näher oder noch besser exakt erläutern,
sonst ist keine brauchbare Antwort möglich.


----------



## Zottel (18 September 2008)

Na ja,wenn du 
- keinen Programmierer hast (und nicht selbst programmierst und auf eine Sache festgelgt bist)
- an keinen Hersteller gebunden bist
- und keine sonstigen Vorgaben hast.
Dann trage einfach zusammen:
- Wieviele digitale Eingänge (irgendwelche anderen Spannungen als 24V?)
- Wieviele digitale Spezial-Eingänge (Zähler, Frequenzmessung)
- Wieviele analoge Eingänge (Auflösung, Signalart)
und dasselbe für die Ausgänge.


----------



## Jackjackson (18 September 2008)

Wir wollen damit Materialflusssyteme steuern und abbilden und sind angeblich auf Siemens gebunden, die uns eine bereitstellen würden, wenn wir denen sagen, was wir wollen ... Leider fehlt uns ein Fachmann, wie man merkt!

Man sollte sie an einen gewöhnlichen PC mit bekannten Betriebssystemen anschließen und durch geeignete SOftware auch handhaben können.

Wieviele Eingänge/Ausgänge es haben sollte, weiß ich nicht! Will nur wissen was für Bestandteile man braucht, um eine zu installieren....
und was es mit der OPC auf sich hat!

Danke schon mal auf evtl Antworten/Verlinkungen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 September 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> Wir wollen damit Materialflusssyteme steuern und abbilden und sind angeblich auf Siemens gebunden, die uns eine bereitstellen würden, wenn wir denen sagen, was wir wollen ... Leider fehlt uns ein Fachmann, wie man merkt!
> 
> Man sollte sie an einen gewöhnlichen PC mit bekannten Betriebssystemen anschließen und durch geeignete SOftware auch handhaben können.
> 
> ...


 

Also... dann will ich mal was versuchen..... 

Du brauchst eine 

CPU (Das ist quasi der Computer der die Steuerung der Anlage übernimmt, Typ hängt von der Anwendung ab)
Digitale Ein- und Ausgänge (je nach Anwendung zentral oder dezentral, Materialflusssysteme haben oft beide Arten)
Kommunikationsprozessor (u.a. um über einen OPC-Server mit anderen Anwendung zu kommunizieren)


Jetzt gibt es natürlich CPUs die einen Kommunikationsprozessor und auch DI bzw. DO an Bord haben. Das hängt jetzt von euch ab was ihr da haben wollt.



Auf Eurem PC muss dann eine Anwendug laufen die mit den Daten des OPC-Servers anfangen kann. Oder ihr baut eine Visualisierung auf die gleich direkt mit der CPU oder dem CP kommunizieren kann.



Fragen ? Fragen !


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 September 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> Wir wollen damit Materialflusssyteme steuern und abbilden und sind angeblich auf Siemens gebunden, die uns eine bereitstellen würden, wenn wir denen sagen, was wir wollen ... Leider fehlt uns ein Fachmann, wie man merkt!
> 
> Man sollte sie an einen gewöhnlichen PC mit bekannten Betriebssystemen anschließen und durch geeignete SOftware auch handhaben können.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das Ganze so durchlese: 
- exakte Anforderungen gibt es nicht
- Pflichtenheft gibt es nicht
- Mengengerüst gibt es nicht
- Leute mit Erfahrung gibt es nicht
- Erfahrung mit PC/SPS-Kommunikation oder OPC gibt es nicht
- mit welcher vorhandenen Software das Ganze eventuell funktionieren muss ist unbekannt

Deshalb:
- entweder selber die Finger verbrennen 
- oder von einem Profi realisieren lassen 
- oder mit einm Profi zusammen realisieren und lernen. 

Profis gibt es genügend im Forum, die so etwas auch für Geld machen. Und dann ist die Chance, dass hinterher etwas Funktionierendes dabei herauskommt, gleich wesentlich größer.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 September 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Ganze so durchlese:
> - exakte Anforderungen gibt es nicht
> - Pflichtenheft gibt es nicht
> - Mengengerüst gibt es nicht
> ...


 

Ich glaube du hast einen Aspekt vergessen der aber warscheinlich erst später ins Spiel kommt

- kosten darf es nichts *ROFL*


----------



## Jackjackson (18 September 2008)

Da bin ich aber beruhigt 

Nehmen wir an ich bestelle eine SIMATIC S7-300, ... was für Komponenten würden ich benötigen? Zwecks Baugruppen, Stromversorgung, Software etc...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast einen Aspekt vergessen der aber warscheinlich erst später ins Spiel kommt
> 
> - kosten darf es nichts *ROFL*


Deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben: "die so etwas auch für Geld machen".


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 September 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber beruhigt
> 
> Nehmen wir an ich bestelle eine SIMATIC S7-300, ... was für Komponenten würden ich benötigen? Zwecks Baugruppen, Stromversorgung, Software etc...


Genau die Komponenten werden benötigt. Welche genau und wieviele davon, hängt davon ab
- wieviele digitale Eingänge werden benötigt
- wieviele digitale Ausgänge werden benötigt
- wieviele und welche Art von analogen Eingängen werden benötigt
- wieviele und welche Art von analogen Ausgängen werden benötigt
- werden zusätzliche Komponenten zur Kommunikatione benötigt
- daraus ergibt sich grob welches Netzteil benötigt wird
- welche Aufgaben müssen alles auf der SPS laufen
- wie sind die Anforderungen an die Zykluszeit
- daraus ergibt sich grob welche SPS benötigt wird

Als Software wird für die S7-300 STEP 7 (oder STEP  7 mini) benötigt


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 September 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> ...  Will nur wissen ...was es mit der OPC auf sich hat!...



Hallo,

zum Austausch von Prozessdaten hat man prinzipiell zwei 
unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten:

1. proprietärer Gerätetreiber oder 2. standardisierte OPC-Schnittstelle

Zu 1.: Wenn Du mit geräteabhängigen Treibern arbeitest,
musst Du das Kommunikationsprotokoll jedes einzelnen
Gerätes in Deine Applikation einbauen.

Für Siemens-Steuerungen gibt es die Protokolle in Form 
Bibliotheken wie Prodave (Siemens), *libnodave* (Open 
Source) oder comDrv, Aglink usw. von anderen Herstellern. 

Nachteil: nicht universell, jedes neue Gerät benötigt 
zusätzlichen Aufwand.

Zu 2.: Die Alternative ist der Einsatz der eines 
OPC-Server. OPC-Server dienen als einheitliche Schnitt-
stelle zunm Prozess und sind für verschiedenste 
Hardware lieferbar. Man muss den nur Client einmal 
selbst entwickeln, kommen weitere Geräte dazu, muss nur 
der passenden OPC-Server installiert und parametriert 
werden. OPC-Server werden normalerweise von den
Geräteherstellern angeboten, für die Siemens-SPSen
gibt es Alternativen von *Inat*, *Softing* und anderen.


Vorteil OPC: 
universell einsetzbar unabhängig von der (SPS)-Hardware
Die OPC-Technologie hat auch den Vorteil, dass sie 
in alle größeren Visualisierungssysteme enthalten
ist (als OPC-Client). 

Nachteil OPC: 
OPC-Technik ist eher aufwendig zu konfigurieren, 
besonders wenn Client und Server auf verschiedenen 
Rechnern laufen und man kann doch auch mal auf ein 
Gerät treffen, für das es (noch) keinen OPC-server gibt. 

Infos zu OPC allgemein:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OLE_for_Process_Control

http://www.opcfoundation.org/


----------



## Helmut (18 September 2008)

Hallo,

mal ein anderer Ansatz um dem Newby zu helfen:

Schau dir mal bei den verschiedenen Herstellern um welche "Starterpack" die anbieten.

So ein Pack beinhaltet meistens (kann natürlich unterschiedlich sein):

+ eine CPU, evtl. mit verschiedene (Versorgungsspannung 230V AC oder 24VDC, Ausgänge Transistro 24V oder Relais, usw.)
+ das notwendige Programmierkabel (ja, auch da gibt es Unterschiede)
+ aktuelle Programmiersoftware
+ Notwendige Dokumentation (Handbücher)
+ Zubehör (Eingangssimulatoren, kleiner Motor, Einsteigerlektüre, .....)

Damit erwirbst du praktisch alles, was du für den Start brauchst und mußt nicht erst diverse Kataloge durchsuchen um dann hinterhet festzustellen, das Produkt A nur mit Produkt B aber nicht B1 zusammen spielt ;-)).

Natürlich bist du jetzt nicht schlauer als vorher, da du auch hier wissen mußt:

Wieviele E/A, Analog J/N, wie Kommunizieren (OPC üder USB, RS232, MPI, Profibus, Ethernet, ........)

Zu deiner OPC-Sache:
Da gibt es viele OPC-Server von vielen Herstellern, auch kostenlose. Im Grunde ermöglicht ein OPC-Server eine Anbindung einer CPU andeinen PC. Du kannst dann auf dem PC Werte (die eigentlich in der Steuerung vorhanden sind) auf den PC übertragen und mit einem OPC-Client (z.B. MS Excel, usw.) darstellen, aber auch Aktionen ausführen, die dann z.B. auf der CPU einen Ausgang "EIN-schalten" um dann einen Motor anzuschalten.
(Sorry mir ist keine einfachere Erklärung eingefallen).

Hier für Dich ein Link zu Siemens WBT für LOGO! und S7-200:
http://www.sitrain.com/html_76/f_11_simaticwbt.html

Hier Einsteigerlektüre von Siemens:
(Gilt auch in Großen Teilen für andere Hersteller)

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter und die andern "Geisseln mich nicht".

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## Jackjackson (18 September 2008)

Also danke an euch beiden, das hilft mir schon ein bisschen weiter 



Helmut schrieb:


> Wieviele E/A, Analog J/N, wie Kommunizieren (OPC üder USB, RS232, MPI, Profibus, Ethernet, ........)



Jemand hat gemeint, dass wir 16 E/A digital benötigen und Kommunikation an industrial Ethernet . Was auch immer damit gemeint ist....
Die SPS wird übrigens in einem Büro installiert, sollte also kein übermäßig aufwendiges Teil sein


----------



## wonderfulworld (18 September 2008)

Habe einen Beitrag von JackJackson übersehen, deshalb ist dieser Beitrag überflüssig


----------



## s.leuschke (18 September 2008)

Danke für die Tipp´s für Lektüre.

Gruss Sven


----------



## Sockenralf (18 September 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> @Sockenralf
> Bis die 418er auf den Markt ist, tuts auch die 417


 
Hallo,

418 war kein Tippfehler 



MfG


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 September 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 418 war kein Tippfehler
> 
> ...


 

Ist aber keine Siemens-SPS oder ??? Dort ist bei 417 Schluss. Das ist die "grösste" die ich gefunden habe. 6ES7417-4XT05-0AB0


----------



## Sockenralf (18 September 2008)

Hallo,

Hrmpf 

War als Witz gedacht (eben das absolute-nonplusultra-hammermäßig-abgefahren-unübertroffenleistungsfähige Mega-Teil von Siemens)

Der Witz ging wohl ein wenig nach hinten los 




MfG


----------



## Hr_Rossi (18 September 2008)

Hallo Jackjackson,

schau dich doch mal im Shop von Mhj um. Zum Reinriechen sind die Bundelangebote viellicht nicht schlecht, und die Software WINS7 ist ähnlich wie die Siemens Software. 
http://www.mhj-software.com/MHJ-Shop/


----------



## Jackjackson (19 September 2008)

@ rossi

Danke für den Link, den hatten wir heute auch entdeckt....
Die Angebote sind nicht schlecht!

Muss man sich zB zu dem SIMATIC S7 300 noch zusätzliches Zubehör kaufen oder ist da alles notwendige mitenthalten?
http://www.mhj-software.com/MHJ-Shop/ws7v3.php?Gruppe=S7-300


----------



## s.leuschke (19 September 2008)

Was meinst Du mit Simatic S7-300 Zubehör ?

Also bei Siemens gibt´s nichts geschenkt, so dass jeder Schnipsel bestellt werden muss
Rack ( Profilschiene ), Netzteil, Stecker usw.


----------



## Hr_Rossi (19 September 2008)

@ Jackjackson

ich würde mich an deiner Stelle bei den Bundelangeboten umschauen, da hast du die WinS7 Software und ein Übertragungskabel mit drin. Wenn Du bei einen Vipa 100 oder oder 200 System bleibst, kannst Du alles auf eine normale Hutschiene montieren bei den 300 Systemen benötigtst Du noch eine Profilschiene.


----------



## Jackjackson (19 September 2008)

Eine Firma hat uns heute ein Paket zusammengestellt, in dem, wie sie gesagt haben, das nötigste enthalten sei:



1x SIMATIC  S7-300, Profilschiene, L=480mm, Artikel-Nr. 6ES7390-1AE80-0AA0  
1x SIMATIC  S7-300, Laststromversg. PS 307, AC 120/230V, DC 24V, 2A, Artikel-Nr.:  6ES7307-1BA00-0AA0 
1x SIMATIC  S7-300, CPU 315-2DP, Zentralbaugruppe mit MPI, Arbeitsspeicher 128 KByte,  Artikel-Nr.: 6ES7315-2AG10-0AB0 
1 x SIMATIC  S7, Micro Memory Card, 512 KByte, Artikel-Nr.: 6ES7953-8LJ20-0AA0  
1 x SIMATIC  NET, CP 343-1, Kommunikationsbaugruppe zum Anschluss von Simatic S7-300 an ind.  Ethernet über ISO und TCP/IP, Profinet I/O-Controller oder Profinet I/O-Device,  integrierter 2-Port Switch ERTEC200 S7-Komm., Fetch/Write, Send/RCV mit und ohne  RFC1006, Multicast DHCP, NTC-CPU SYNC, Diagnose, Installierung über LAN, 2 X  RJ45 Anschluss für LAN mit10/100 MBit/s, Artikel-Nr.: 6GK7343-1EX30-0XE0  
1 x SIMATIC  S7; STEP 7 V5.4; Floating License für 1 User, E-SW, SW und Doku auf CD, License  Key auf USB Stick, Klasse A, 5-sprachig, lauffähig unter WIN2000Prof/XPProf,  Artikel-Nr.: 6ES7810-4CC08-0YA5 
1x SIMATIC  S7; PC Adapter USB z. Anschluss an S7-200/300/400, C7, mit USB-Kabel (5m)  einsetzbar unter WIN2000/XP, Artikel-Nr.: 6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0
2 x SIMATIC  S7-300, Digitalausgabe SM 322, potentialgetrennt, 32 DA, DC 24V, 0,5A, 40-polig,  Artikel-Nr.: 6ES7322-1BL00-0AA0
2 x SIMATIC  S7-300, Frontstecker für Signalbaugruppen mit Federkraftklemme, 40-polig,  Artikel-Nr.: 6ES7392-1BM01-0AA0
2 x SIMATIC  S7-300, Simulatorbaugruppe SM 374, zur Simulation von 16 Ein- oder Ausgängen  bzw. 8 Ein- und Ausgängen, 16 Schalter, 16 LED, Artikel-Nr.:  6ES7374-2XH01-0AA0
Da wir nur die SPS mit einem PC verbinden und mit einer anderen Software koppeln wollen, reicht das bzgl Schnittstellen aus und sind da einige zuviel dabei, sodass man auch sie durch billigere Baugruppen ersetzen könnte!


----------



## jokey (20 September 2008)

Statt 315er CPU und CP baugruppe kann man auch gleich ne CPU kaufen, wo das drin ist (6ES7 315-2EH13-0AB0), aber das ist denke ich Geschmackssache


----------



## Sockenralf (20 September 2008)

Hallo,

ist auch eine Preisfrage 

m. W. nach ist die PN-CPU günstiger als eine Ohne PN + ein CP


Die Ausgabebaugruppe inkl. Fronstecker ist auch überflüssig


MfG


----------



## s.leuschke (20 September 2008)

Ja Siemens will halt auch leben.

Ich versteh nur nicht, warum lasst ihr dieses Projekt nicht von jemanden ausführen, der etwas von der ganzen Materie versteht.
Er kann euch ein entsprechendes Angebot machen, denn was nützen euch zig Anbieter, wenn ihr selbst nicht wisst, was man braucht, oder was ihr wollt.
Ein Profi macht ein Angebot, mit dem was ihr braucht.


----------



## micha732 (21 September 2008)

*Frag doch mal bei VIPA*

Hy,

hab mit gerade deine Auflistung angesehen.


_1x SIMATIC S7-300, Profilschiene, L=480mm, Artikel-Nr. 6ES7390-1AE80-0AA0 _
_1x SIMATIC S7-300, Laststromversg. PS 307, AC 120/230V, DC 24V, 2A, Artikel-Nr.: 6ES7307-1BA00-0AA0 _
_1x SIMATIC S7-300, CPU 315-2DP, Zentralbaugruppe mit MPI, Arbeitsspeicher 128 KByte, Artikel-Nr.: 6ES7315-2AG10-0AB0 _
_1 x SIMATIC S7, Micro Memory Card, 512 KByte, Artikel-Nr.: 6ES7953-8LJ20-0AA0 _
_1 x SIMATIC NET, CP 343-1, Kommunikationsbaugruppe zum Anschluss von Simatic S7-300 an ind. Ethernet über ISO und TCP/IP, Profinet I/O-Controller oder Profinet I/O-Device, integrierter 2-Port Switch ERTEC200 S7-Komm., Fetch/Write, Send/RCV mit und ohne RFC1006, Multicast DHCP, NTC-CPU SYNC, Diagnose, Installierung über LAN, 2 X RJ45 Anschluss für LAN mit10/100 MBit/s, Artikel-Nr.: 6GK7343-1EX30-0XE0 _
_1 x SIMATIC S7; STEP 7 V5.4; Floating License für 1 User, E-SW, SW und Doku auf CD, License Key auf USB Stick, Klasse A, 5-sprachig, lauffähig unter WIN2000Prof/XPProf, Artikel-Nr.: 6ES7810-4CC08-0YA5 _
_1x SIMATIC S7; PC Adapter USB z. Anschluss an S7-200/300/400, C7, mit USB-Kabel (5m) einsetzbar unter WIN2000/XP, Artikel-Nr.: 6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0 _
_2 x SIMATIC S7-300, Digitalausgabe SM 322, potentialgetrennt, 32 DA, DC 24V, 0,5A, 40-polig, Artikel-Nr.: 6ES7322-1BL00-0AA0 _
_2 x SIMATIC S7-300, Frontstecker für Signalbaugruppen mit Federkraftklemme, 40-polig, Artikel-Nr.: 6ES7392-1BM01-0AA0 _
_2 x SIMATIC S7-300, Simulatorbaugruppe SM 374, zur Simulation von 16 Ein- oder Ausgängen bzw. 8 Ein- und Ausgängen, 16 Schalter, 16 LED, Artikel-Nr.: 6ES7374-2XH01-0AA0 _
Das annähernd gleiche bekommst du auch bei VIPA. Frag es doch mal an. Kostenersparnisse sind sicher.

Gruß
micha732


----------



## Jackjackson (22 September 2008)

Also danke für die zahlreichen Tipps 
Ich bräuchte jetzt aber noch einen Rat bzgl der Software:

Sollte ich mir STEP7 Prof oder Lite besorgen? Falls ich die nur als Programmieroberfläche brauch, reicht mir ja auch die Lite-Version, oder eine andere kostenlose Alternative, oder irr ich mich?
Ich hab aber gehört, dass ich nix mit dem OPC-Server anfangen kann, wenn ich die Lite nimm....


----------



## Jackjackson (22 September 2008)

Weiß das keiner?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 September 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir STEP7 Prof oder Lite besorgen? Falls ich die nur als Programmieroberfläche brauch, reicht mir ja auch die Lite-Version, oder eine andere kostenlose Alternative, oder irr ich mich?
> Ich hab aber gehört, dass ich nix mit dem OPC-Server anfangen kann, wenn ich die Lite nimm....



Hallo,

eine kostenlose Alternative ist mir nicht bekannt.

STEP 7 Lite hat ein älteres/anderes Dateiformat als die Standard- und Pro-version.

Bezüglich des OPC-Server kann ich nur vermuten, dass dieser
die Variablen nicht aus der Lite-Variante importieren kann.


----------



## Jackjackson (22 September 2008)

Könnte auch sein....
Ich hab auf einer Seite ( http://www.plcdev.com/step_7_lite_professional_differences ) gesehen, dass die Lite-Version nicht "networking"-fähig ist!
Ist das vlt so gemeint, dass man überhaupt nicht auf die Variablen des OPC zugreifen kann?


----------



## Jackjackson (23 September 2008)

Übrigens noch eine Frage, wenns keine Umstände bereitet  :
Was bewirkt die Simulatorbaugruppe?


----------



## peter(R) (23 September 2008)

Wie der Name schon sagt, kann man damit Eingänge und Ausgänge simulieren. 
Auf der Eingangskarte sind je bit ein Kippschalterchen zum ein und ausschalten und auf der Ausgangskarte wenn ich mich recht erinnere einfach lämpchen. Das ganze kann man sich in recht kurzer Zeit mit einer normalen Eingangskarte auch zusammenbasteln und kann dann die Karte auch beim Kunden einsetzen. Auf der normalen Ausgangskarte sind eh LED zur anzeige des Status vorhanden. Daher würde ich eine Anschaffung dieser Karten für nicht notwendig erachten. Ich programmiere seit vielen Jahren und habe sowas noch nie gebraucht.

peter(R)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> ... gesehen, dass die Lite-Version nicht "networking"-fähig ist!



Nicht networking-fähig bedeuted, dass Du nur auf eine 
einzelne SPS zugreifen kannst, weil die Möglichkeit der
Adressierung eingeschränkt bzw. nicht vorhanden sind.

Mit den anderen beiden Versionen kann man verschiedene
SPSen in MPI-, PROFIBUS- oder Ethernet-Netzen adressieren
und darauf zugreifen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2008)

Nachtrag



Jackjackson schrieb:


> ... dass die Lite-Version nicht "networking"-fähig ist!
> Ist das vlt so gemeint, dass man überhaupt nicht auf die Variablen des OPC zugreifen kann?



Hallo,

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Steuerung selbst nicht 
erkennt, ob das Programm mit einer lite-Version erstellt 
wurde oder nicht. Die Unterschiede liegen im zugehörigen
Projekt auf dem Programmier-PC. 

Vielleicht wäre eine separate Frage im bei *Hochsprachen & OPC*
sinnvoll, ob es bei der Konfiguration oder zur Laufzeit Einschränkungen 
gibt, wenn die CPU mit STEP 7 lite programmiert wurde.


----------



## Jackjackson (23 September 2008)

Werd ich machen, danke!

Andere Frage  : Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo im Netz SPS-Emulatoren, die dir irgendwelche Signale ausspucken oder welche verarbeiten? Mal nur zum Testen der OPC (falls das überhaupt möglich ist), bevor wir die eigentliche SPS bestellen....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> Andere Frage  : Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo im Netz SPS-Emulatoren, die dir irgendwelche Signale ausspucken oder welche verarbeiten? Mal nur zum Testen der OPC (falls das überhaupt möglich ist), bevor wir die eigentliche SPS bestellen....



Hallo,

ja, Simulations-SPSen, welche sich an den Siemens-Steuerungen 
orientieren gibt es einige, aber keine ist ohne Lizenzkosten.

Es gibt S7-Simulationen z. B. bei den Forum-Sponseren links oben 
(Accontrol) und *rechts oben* (Soft SPS und Simulation), bei 
*IBH Softec* und die PLCSIM von Siemens.


----------



## Jackjackson (23 September 2008)

Ich hoff ich kann mit der Demo auch was anfangen


----------

